# Playing around with costumes



## rimmerpaints (Oct 22, 2011)

Kristen and Robbie Ray












Sydney and Clown Robbie











Alexis is a cowgirl!


----------



## Marty (Oct 22, 2011)

Cheers from your kid's number #1 fan!!! Love this so much! Thank you for the smile young ladies


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 23, 2011)

Love them all, great costumes and great pictures


----------



## Jill (Oct 23, 2011)

Great pictures!!! Thanks for sharing them


----------



## REO (Oct 23, 2011)

Wonderful!!!


----------



## lucky seven (Oct 23, 2011)

Love your pics! Kids are cute


----------



## rimmerpaints (Oct 23, 2011)

Which one is your favorite? I want to enter Robbie Ray in halloween pet costume contest so which is your fav??? I NEED HELP to pick between arabian outfit that we made alittle big but can be fixed or the clown


----------



## Sixstardanes (Oct 23, 2011)

My fav is the clown


----------



## OutlawStyle (Oct 23, 2011)

I love the clown one, it's adorable.


----------



## chandab (Oct 24, 2011)

All three are very cute, but... Love the clown one, can the horse walk in those "clown shoes"? I'd make sure the horse can walk normal in the clown shoes before entering in the contest. Even just shipping boots or splint boots can make them walk funny til they are used to them.


----------



## Eagle (Oct 24, 2011)

They are all adorable but my favourite is the first pic of Sydney


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Oct 24, 2011)

The clown is the best. So adorable -- brightened my day.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Oct 24, 2011)

YEs he can walk I cut out bottom so itsjust mainly over his leg and hangs over hoof.


----------



## dreaminmini (Oct 24, 2011)

They are all adorable. Not sure how you can choose. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 24, 2011)

MInis make great photo props, and you take great photos! Adorable!!

If you fix the Arabian one so it fits the horse better and give him a nice tassel bridle that would definitely be my favorite! Then again, I was raised with Arabians so I've got a soft spot for them.



I have to admit that the clown one is pretty dang cute.

Leia


----------



## markadoodle (Oct 25, 2011)

Absolutely priceless, Kelly!


----------

